
Isle of Man Plans Unlimited Music Downloads - peter123
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/26/business/worldbusiness/26music.html
======
gravitycop
From the article:

 _Under a proposal announced this month, the 80,000 people who live on the
Isle of Man would be able to download unlimited amounts of music — perhaps
even from notorious peer-to-peer pirate sites. To make this possible,
broadband subscribers would pay a nominal fee of as little as £1, or $1.38, a
month to their Internet service providers. [...]

Under his proposal, the money collected by the Internet providers would be
sent to a special agency that would distribute the proceeds to the copyright
owners, including the record labels and music publishers. They would receive
payments based on how often their music was downloaded or streamed over the
Internet, as they now do in many countries when it is performed live or on the
radio._

------
iamdave
Here's a better idea: Give the music to the artists.

